# Charupload RoM



## Kinnari (25. März 2009)

Aloha,

ich hab gestern Blasc installiert und mir einen buffed-Account gemacht, den Account im Programm auch artig eingetragen. Dann hab ich gespielt und die Chars erscheinen auch im Programm aber auf buffed erscheint nichts und ich habe auch nicht diese Häkchen zum Einstellen, was weggeschickt werden soll.
Habe schon diverse andere Threads gelesen, aber ich kenne mich mit dem Prog nicht so sehr aus und weiß nicht ob deswegen Threads bzgl. WoW bei mir so hilfreich sind.

Anbei ein Bild wie es bei mir aussieht.


----------



## Kazragore_BdC (25. März 2009)

Mein RoM-Char hängt nun seit Tagen bei Schurke 10 und Krieger 12, obwohl nun Krieger 14 und Schurke 13 iss.


----------



## Lyx (25. März 2009)

Bei mir hatte das auch nen Tag gedauert bis der Char dann rechts auf meiner Profilseite zu sehen war.
(bzw. ich hatte dann einfach F5 auf meiner Profilseite gedrückt um den Browser Cache neu zu laden und siehe da der Charakter wurde dann angezeigt)

Oder klick mal mit rechts auf das Buffed Icon in deiner Taskleiste. Dort wo die Uhrzeit angezeigt wird.
Da gibts eine Option "Aktionen" -> "RoM Daten übertragen"

Keine Ahnung was genau das bewirkt aber eventuell hat es ja damit zu tun?

Aber diese Charakterübersicht wie für WoW gibts nicht, also keine Häkchen usw..
Deine Chars werden nur in der rechten Spalte angezeigt auf deiner Profilseite.


----------



## Kinnari (25. März 2009)

Ja das mit den Daten übertragen usw hab ich schon gemacht.
Wusste nicht, dass es für RoM keine Häkchen gibt, weil ich nur das Beispiel-Bild in den FAQ gesehen hatte.
Dann werd ich wohl einfach noch ein wenig warten müssen, wenn du meinst, dass sonst alles in Ordnung ist laut meinem Bild.


----------



## Shariko (25. März 2009)

Das gleiche Problem hab ich auch. Die Daten werden zwar laut Blasc übertragen, aber meine Charaktere haben sich nicht mehr aktualisiert. 
Mein Mage/Priest ist schon lvl 17/17 und zwei andere Chars von mir werden erst gar nicht angezeigt. Hoffe auf baldige Problemlösung. Denke aber das die kommen wird. Das gleiche Problem war ja damals auch mit den WoW-Chars gewesen.


----------



## Shariko (25. März 2009)

Die Anzeige ist soweit in Ordnung, so sehe ich das bei mir auch. Bis die Charaktere auf der Profilseite erscheinen, dauert halt seine Zeit. Denke ungefähr so lange, wie es bei den WoW-Chars dauert. Das sind so 10 Minuten plus minus ein paar Minuten.

Im Moment herrscht bei mir das Problem, dass meine RoM-Charaktere nicht geupdatet werden.


----------



## Kinnari (25. März 2009)

Also es hat sich immer noch nichts getan.
Ich hab es gestern so um diese Zeit installiert und gespielt und seit gestern stehen die Chars auch im Prog in der Übersicht, aber eben noch nicht auf buffed.de, da stimmt was mit diesen 10 Minuten nicht.


----------



## Shariko (25. März 2009)

Das mit den 10 Minuten gilt vor allem für die WoW-Chars. Bin davon ausgegangen, dass es so oder ähnlich auch bei den RoM-Chars sein müsste. Und diese Tage war es auch so der Fall gewesen bei mir. 

Kann sein, dass es im Moment für die RoM-Chars Probleme gibt, da sich wie gesagt bei mir die Chars nicht updaten. Hoffe, dass sich das Problem bald löst.


----------



## ChrisH (25. März 2009)

Ist bei mir ebenfalls der Fall, laut Profil lvl 9 Magier bin aber bereits lvl 10 Magier / Level 5 Priester ...

Denke das ist noch net so top ausgereift von Buffed ^^ komtm sicher noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenoglio (26. März 2009)

Hi,
Kann mich nur  Kinnari anschließen. Ich habe  die Software gestern installiert ...dann habe ich gedacht  vielleicht hast du was falsch gemacht. Hab deinstalliert und dann neu drauf.
Naja es hat sich immer noch nichts getan. Ich werde einfach mal warten ob was passiert.


Gruß
Fenoglio


----------



## Lyx (26. März 2009)

Bitte geht mal auf eure Buffed Profilseite und drückt dort F5.
Schaut dann mal *rechts* unter eurem Profilbild, Widgets, Motto usw.. 
Dort müßte dann euer RoM Charakter zu finden sein, hoffe ich.
Wenn nicht, dann ist was bei euch leider buggy scheinbar.


----------



## Alukun (26. März 2009)

Also bei mir funst es nu auch =D ... nur was mich gerade nervt ist das wenn ich Blasc an habe ich in RoM  ca. 10 FSB weniger hab, wird sich das noch ändern? :X


----------



## Shariko (26. März 2009)

Kann ich auch bestätigen, Charakter hat sich wieder geupdatet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (27. März 2009)

Das war ein kleineres Problem mit den fürs Update zuständigen Scripten. Ist jetzt behoben.


----------

